# Custom bow holder?



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

Does anyone make, or know anyone that makes custom bow holders? I want kind of a show off peace, that will hold the bow and arrows. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

This is what I made.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

More details please......


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

mgwelder said:


> This is what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. Love the look of the wood.


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

what do you have in mind


----------



## ThunderSqueak (Jun 8, 2017)

mgwelder said:


> This is what I made.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My BF walked in and saw your bow, he expressed interest in that color scheme and asked about it. Any info would be great  Thanks.


----------



## Drezd (Dec 6, 2016)

Here are two I made out of old pallets.


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't find any pictures like one that I want, I want one where the bow is standing up on a bottom base. The back would be mounted to the wall and hold arrows, and on the back peace to have to brand of bow laser cut into.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

skidoo700ho said:


> I can't find any pictures like one that I want, I want one where the bow is standing up on a bottom base. The back would be mounted to the wall and hold arrows, and on the back peace to have to brand of bow laser cut into.


That would be cool and easy to make. Have a slot for the cam cut into a small base, attach that to the end of a 3' board with a hook to hold the string. You could make it as fancy or as rustic as you want. Then make something to hold the arrows. Lol ya got me thinking now..... sorry about the crude sketches, thought it would be easier to visualize 


skidoo700ho said:


> I can't find any pictures like one that I want, I want one where the bow is standing up on a bottom base. The back would be mounted to the wall and hold arrows, and on the back peace to have to brand of bow laser cut into.












Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

My mom's into crafts and made this for my birthday a bunch of years back. I think it might have been intended as a coat hook?? That's not how I saw it.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

ThunderSqueak said:


> My BF walked in and saw your bow, he expressed interest in that color scheme and asked about it. Any info would be great  Thanks.


Bear arena 34 with a green color kit.(no longer available). The bow is olive color. Thanks for the like.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I came across these on Pinterest. I would love to make something like this sometime.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

mgwelder said:


> I came across these on Pinterest. I would love to make something like this sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

MG I love the corner bow holder. Great idea and design.:wink:


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

leoncrandall74 said:


> That would be cool and easy to make. Have a slot for the cam cut into a small base, attach that to the end of a 3' board with a hook to hold the string. You could make it as fancy or as rustic as you want. Then make something to hold the arrows. Lol ya got me thinking now..... sorry about the crude sketches, thought it would be easier to visualize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something exactly like your drawing but have the brand of bow engraved in the wood behind.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

thirdhandman said:


> MG I love the corner bow holder. Great idea and design.:wink:


I cant take credit. This is a pic from Pinterest. I want to build one sometime.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheyne1979 (Dec 6, 2015)

Here's a few I've made out of boredom.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

cheyne1979 said:


> Here's a few I've made out of boredom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that last one but only if you could add arrows and say Hoyt lol.


----------



## skidonkey (Jul 9, 2017)

Dumb question but when you have a bow holder like most of these in the pictures don't they get full of dust?


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

skidonkey said:


> Dumb question but when you have a bow holder like most of these in the pictures don't they get full of dust?


Nothing a little air duster can't handle.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

skidonkey said:


> Dumb question but when you have a bow holder like most of these in the pictures don't they get full of dust?


My wife is a good duster. Plus I use my bow several times a week.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skidonkey (Jul 9, 2017)

mgwelder said:


> My wife is a good duster. Plus I use my bow several times a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I didn't even think of thqt


----------



## cheyne1979 (Dec 6, 2015)

skidoo700ho said:


> I like that last one but only if you could add arrows and say Hoyt lol.


Arrows are already there. In the quiver [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

cheyne1979 said:


> Arrows are already there. In the quiver [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I want them in the bow holder, I put my quiver away intel hunting or 3d.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

cool stuff guys


----------



## Jhurley70 (May 31, 2017)

Mine so far not done work in progress









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

Jhurley70 said:


> Mine so far not done work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is different but cool.


----------



## Jhurley70 (May 31, 2017)

Finished









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Jhurley70 said:


> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

Jhurley70 said:


> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just need to figure out how to get the brand name behind it.


----------



## Jhurley70 (May 31, 2017)

Yep working on that one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

Jhurley70 said:


> Yep working on that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Labor engraved would be awesome.


----------



## Jhurley70 (May 31, 2017)

Thats what im checking that be nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

Keep me updated, might have to send some $ your way lol.


----------



## Jhurley70 (May 31, 2017)

I will alot of amish wood workers up this way

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

Old school, nothing wrong with that. Did you make yours then?


----------



## Jhurley70 (May 31, 2017)

Yes i made mine yes i wanna see if one the can make the logo for it out of wood i dont no if i can make one or not 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarroll6430 (Jul 12, 2017)

Any links to were we can purchase these holders?


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

Jhurley70 said:


> Yes i made mine yes i wanna see if one the can make the logo for it out of wood i dont no if i can make one or not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We have a guy here that does the lazor engraving all the time.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Great work being done here!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

mcarroll6430 said:


> Any links to were we can purchase these holders?


These are all made by someone for them self, if you find a site please let me know.


----------



## Willyman (Jun 25, 2017)

...


----------



## Willyman (Jun 25, 2017)

...


----------



## jaketorres8126 (Dec 6, 2016)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Offshore1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome projects!!!


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

A must make!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

A cabinet I made, now up on the wall.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice work!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cvan1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is a bow rack that I made to hold my whole families bows. I have since painted the wood. I chose not to stain due ot having so much wood in the house already.


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

Never seen this, very cool


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Very clean idea cvan1.. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Z7huntr (Nov 1, 2012)

That's an impressive piece mgwelder


----------



## db_whisperquiet (Jan 14, 2017)

A lot of awesome stuff posted here, I'm glad I came across this.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Working on my design. Good stuff

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech_84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's one I made for a buddy


----------



## itzfry (Mar 26, 2016)

sweet thread and great ideas!


----------

